# Met with ronlane today.



## 480sparky (Dec 22, 2013)

Spent today driving from Iowa to Texas to spend the holiday with family. By sheer luck,  the recipient of my Secret Santa photo, ronlane, happened to live just a few miles off the route I take.

So he hauled his whole tribe into an ice cream store and we met.  Spent about an hour solving all the photographic issues of the world over burgers, fries, ice cream..... and PlayDough.

It was fun to meet up with another forum member!


----------



## terri (Dec 22, 2013)

That is so cool!!!   

...pictures?


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 22, 2013)

480sparky said:


> Spent today driving from Iowa to Texas to spend the holiday with family. By sheer luck,  the recipient of my Secret Santa photo, ronlane, happened to live just a few miles off the route I take.
> 
> So he hauled his whole tribe into an ice cream store and we met.  Spent about an hour solving all the photographic issues of the world over burgers, fries, ice cream..... and PlayDough.
> 
> It was fun to meet up with another forum member!



sure is!
shooting with them is even better!

Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 22, 2013)

:addpics:


----------



## Derrel (Dec 22, 2013)

Wow--how awesome is that!!!! Cool!


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 22, 2013)

Except they both forgot to bring a camera ??


----------



## DarkShadow (Dec 22, 2013)

Two great TPF members meeting,how cool is that.:thumbup:


----------



## ronlane (Dec 22, 2013)

It was great meeting Sparky and talking with him for a while. Sorry to report that no pictures were taken to record this event. Thanks Sparky for taking an hour out of your time to meet with me.


----------



## ronlane (Dec 22, 2013)

astroNikon said:


> Except they both forgot to bring a camera ??



Didn't forget but Burgers and Ice cream overruled pictures.


----------



## D-B-J (Dec 22, 2013)

ronlane said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > Except they both forgot to bring a camera ??
> ...



Seems legit.


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 22, 2013)

That's awesome.  I really should meet up with some people here - there are a few (ronlane included) that don't really live that far from me...  I'm about 40 minutes East of Dallas.



ronlane said:


> Sorry to report that no pictures were taken to record this event. Thanks Sparky for taking an hour out of your time to meet with me.


Is he really *that* ugly?


----------



## terri (Dec 23, 2013)

ronlane said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > Except they both forgot to bring a camera ??
> ...



I'll buy that.       Maybe next time.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 23, 2013)

Pictures?!?!?!

You guys want PICTURES?!?!?!?!?




Pfffft.  No way were pictures considered one the PlayDough arrived.......


----------



## ronlane (Dec 23, 2013)

480sparky said:


> Pictures?!?!?!
> 
> You guys want PICTURES?!?!?!?!?
> 
> Pfffft.  No way were pictures considered one the PlayDough arrived.......




The play dough spent the nigh in the vehicle, I believe. Thank goodness for video game distractions.


----------

